# FWC check, at my house ..



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Returning from a trip Saturday, while cleaning fish an unmarked truck pulled into our driveway, and an uniformed FWC officer gets out and walks back around to the pier. Very friendly and polite, he asked how was our day .. we had the fish out of the cooler, all 100% legal species, size and number. 

Never had a check from the shore , and from our private property (though out on the dock I think is all his jurisdiction).

I think we was checking boats at a nearby marina and saw me come in, though we have to tied up and pulling gear and fish off for at least 15 minutes before he showed up.

Has any ever had FWC pull into their yard ?


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm pretty sure private property doesn't matter. By that logic they couldn't check your hunting license on your private land. Either way that is strange I've never heard of that happening before.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah if they see you with anything that could show probable cause that you are hunting or fishing, they can check you no matter where you are. Personally I think it's BS and it's a way to manipulate the 4th amendment, but I'm just some average citizen and the government doesn't give a crap about my opinion. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Glad that he was friendly and glad that you were in legal limits. Most FWC that I have dealt with have been decent folks.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Seen fish cops do just about whatever they want at one time or another. 

I got pulled over by a game warden (MDWFP) over a few years ago pulling my boat up the highway coming back from fishing, I was at least 5 miles from any body of water. 

When he stepped up to my window, he asked for my fishing license, Me being the smart azz that I am, I kinda laughed and told him I wasnt fishing and he wasnt seeing my license, he then told me I had to show him my license because I had fishing gear on the boat, I laughed again and told him to go ahead and start writing tickets, so he did....

Called the courthouse the next morning and finally talked to someone that had a little sense, told them my story, they said they would make contact with the officer and get back with me..... they called back a while later and through out tickets and told me to have a good day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

What would have happened if you had already completed cleaning the fish? You have landed in whole condition like required but you are cleaning on your dock and recycle the heads into the crab trap or water. Are you in violation?


----------



## OutsmartedAgain (Oct 12, 2018)

I haven't, but game wardens have a ton of jurisdiction and it is possible for them to come onto private property with probably cause. Just because you're hunting on your land and blasting away at deer after legal light doesn't mean they are forced to wait on a public road until they see you.

I believe one of the Dakotas passed a law to prevent LEO's from coming onto private property for enforcement reasons recently, but they're the only state to do it.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I've heard Game Wardens have more jurisdiction than most any other LEO due to them being able to claim nearly anything as probable cause, so much so that I believe many local LEOs will sometimes bring a Game Warden along with them for certain cases...at least that's what I've been told. Be glad you where in Florida, everyone of those guys I've ever dealt with have been pretty good dudes...Alabama however, you're guilty of something until you can prove yourself innocent, everyone of those guys I've ever dealt with has been a first class prick.


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 1, 2011)

Their jurisdiction is damn near anywhere they want. They are the only people who can enter your house and check your freezer without probable cause or warrant.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Big Perm said:


> Their jurisdiction is damn near anywhere they want. They are the only people who can enter your house and check your freezer without probable cause or warrant.


Haha, nope. I'll stick a lawsuit so far up their ass if they claimed that.


----------



## Yellow Boat (Jan 1, 2010)

MrFish said:


> Haha, nope. I'll stick a lawsuit so far up their ass if they claimed that.


Last month got stopped by FWC he wanted to do a safety check on my boat ,I said ok because I knew everything was legal. Counted life jackets fire extinguisher etc. Then he ask me for my horn , whistle and my bell, I asked him what did I look like a One Man Band. He wrote me a ticket for being disrespectful to a FWC officer, I told him I would see him in court. Went to court last week , Judge ask the officer to tell him what he asked me for , officer said he asked for my horn, whistle and bell . Judge told officer he should have asked me for my horn, whistle OR bell. Judge agreed with me and Voided the ticket. I am sure I will see this officer again and I will be Legal again.....


----------



## Battman771 (May 8, 2019)

Delete


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

I would have had a hard time not telling him to get off my property without a warrant. I respect the popo but we have become a police state where the constitution doesn’t matter anymore. Simply seeing you with fish doesn’t seem to be probably cause that you have committed an infraction, and it takes a lot of nerve to walk into someone’s backyard.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

This is why i keep a big dog in the yard. No disrespect to FWC or any LEO. Now if the guy was smuggling dope or something i get it, but a damn fish??


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

kmerr80 said:


> This is why i keep a big dog in the yard. No disrespect to FWC or any LEO. Now if the guy was smuggling dope or something i get it, but a damn fish??


They’ll shoot your dog in a heartbeat if they feel threatened.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

I have a hard time believing that anyone can enter my home without a warrant. If they look in my freezer and see my fish, the only way they would know what they are and when I caught them is because I label everything and date it. Outside, maybe. Just because I have been participating in a legal activity does not constitute probable cause. I think there has to be another loop hole like consent given when you buy the licence or something. I am curious now.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Mullethead said:


> Returning from a trip Saturday, while cleaning fish an unmarked truck pulled into our driveway, and an uniformed FWC officer gets out and walks back around to the pier. Very friendly and polite, he asked how was our day .. we had the fish out of the cooler, all 100% legal species, size and number.
> 
> Never had a check from the shore , and from our private property (though out on the dock I think is all his jurisdiction).
> 
> ...


Also possible one of your neighbors called them... 

Maybe I'm paranoid, but I believe things like this seldom just happen by chance..


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I wonder what he'd done if you told him you bought them from Joe Patti's ?


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Play'N Hooky Too said:


> Also possible one of your neighbors called them...
> 
> Maybe I'm paranoid, but I believe things like this seldom just happen by chance..


One of my crew said the first thing Mr FWC said when he stepped out of his truck was someone at the marina (Holiday harbor) told him was running charters out of my house. I do not and I am going to follow-up with Holiday. Also learned from another neighbor he hauled ass down River road and had to slam on brakes to make the driveway.

Thanks for the replies... everybody be careful.out there!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jspooney said:


> They’ll shoot your dog in a heartbeat if they feel threatened.


If a FWC officer shoots your dog, while coming to check on fish(that are supposed to be presumed legal fish, we have that funny presumption of innocence thing), then I bet he would get fired. If not, then I would raise all sorts of hell with your legislators.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Pretty much every encounter I have had with FWC in the woods has been a pleasant experience. Super nice guys, just doing their job...

On the water however, Holy crap. Most times get treated like a criminal...
Last year during the last half of early duck season (when it is 5 days of teal only) 2 FWC trucks came flying down to the ramp as I pulled my boat out... first question they asked was "any wood ducks hidden in your boat?" 
I said "no, it's teal only and we didn't fire a shot"
"I don't believe you, start pulling everything out of these compartments" he says to me...
I responded back, "it's your job to prove me guilty. If you want to look through my boat be my guest"

He tore through my 16ft aluminum boat for the next 10 minutes and had everything out on the deck and finally gave up. "I guess you're good this time"

I told him if he didn't put everything back where he got it from he was about to have a reason to write me a ticket. He actually started to put things back. I couldn't believe it.

I am all for the enforcement of wildlife violations, but as a law abiding citizen who has never even had a speeding ticket, I can't stand to be treated like a criminal for something as ridiculous as a duck or fish violation. 


Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> If a FWC officer shoots your dog, while coming to check on fish(that are supposed to be presumed legal fish, we have that funny presumption of innocence thing), then I bet he would get fired. If not, then I would raise all sorts of hell with your legislators.


Nobody wants to shoot a dog, but if a dog is threatening the officer, as was suggested earlier, that dog can and will be neutralized. It’s the same as if a person were threatening an officer.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm not so sure that if you have fishing poles on your boat they have probable cause. Probable cause means they have suspicion you were doing something illegal and you were not. IMO they should not have walked into your backyard and checked you, that's way over the top, but if someone at the marina made allegations against you about running charters I totally get it. 

We were checked in the Destin pass on Friday. We had all legal fish and everything, FWC officers were very nice and considerate. However we had a 16.5" Scamp, legal fish. The two officers didnt know how to measure the fish, whether it was Total length or Fork length. They both had to look it up online on their phones even after I told them I already looked it up the weekend before just to double check because we caught several Scamp that day too. I mean no disrespect, but if you are an FWC officer checking boats for illegal fish on the water then you should know they regulations. These guys made the excuse that the regs change all the time so its hard to know. Well how do you think the recreational guy or charter captain feels!!! How are we supposed to keep up with it if the FWC officers can't LOL! I about flipped after that happened, come on now. I read every FWC email that comes through just to make sure they didn't change something on me this month.


----------



## polhlor (May 8, 2014)

kmerr80 said:


> Now if the guy was smuggling dope or something i get it, but a damn fish??


They probably said the same thing about the passenger pigeon! Oh wait; they are extinct now. 
Enjoy your hunting and fishing because we may be one of the last generations to enjoy it unless you are an elite.


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

The legal standards for an FWC Officer to search your property, including freezers, coolers, refrigerators, and other areas in cabins, shacks, homes, trailers, or vehicles, are contained in Florida Statute 339.3311, which provides that an FWC Officer may examine any person, boat, conveyance, vehicle, game bag… or other receptacle for wild-animal life, marine life, or freshwater aquatic life, or any camp, tent, cabin, or roster in the presence of any person stopping at such or belonging to such camp, tent, cabin, or roster, when such officer has reason to believe and has exhibited his or her authority and stated to the suspected person in charge the officer’s reason for believing that any of the aforesaid laws have been violated at such camp.









fwc-officers-wildlife-conservation-officers-florida-what-you-need-know


FWC Officers are not like the police—they are the police, explains David Katz, Independent Program Attorney for U.S. LawShield in Florida.




www.uslawshield.com


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

FoteeFy said:


> The legal standards for an FWC Officer to search your property, including freezers, coolers, refrigerators, and other areas in cabins, shacks, homes, trailers, or vehicles, are contained in Florida Statute 339.3311, which provides that an FWC Officer may examine any person, boat, conveyance, vehicle, game bag… or other receptacle for wild-animal life, marine life, or freshwater aquatic life, or any camp, tent, cabin, or roster in the presence of any person stopping at such or belonging to such camp, tent, cabin, or roster, when such officer has reason to believe and has exhibited his or her authority and stated to the suspected person in charge the officer’s reason for believing that any of the aforesaid laws have been violated at such camp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, suspicion of a crime. They cannot shoot your dog, because you are cleaning snapper.


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

MrFish said:


> Exactly, suspicion of a crime. They cannot shoot your dog, because you are cleaning snapper.


Of course they can't. But if you look further, suspicion of a crime is the mere act of having been fishing or that you are in a boat. Not saying I agree, just saw the post and added the previous two cents. Wasn't even my two cents.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Exactly, suspicion of a crime. They cannot shoot your dog, because you are cleaning snapper.


They shouldn't, but they will.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

The further you are away from the water (boat on trailer) the less they can justify stopping and doing a resource type investigation/inspection. 

Yes they can come on your private property, no they can’t come in your house and look in your freezer without a warrant.

If they come on your property and you’re dog came after them, they could shoot the dog. Not because of a snapper but because things escalated. I assure you, they would do everything possible not to shoot someone’s dog.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

MrFish said:


> If a FWC officer shoots your dog, while coming to check on fish(that are supposed to be presumed legal fish, we have that funny presumption of innocence thing), then I bet he would get fired. If not, then I would raise all sorts of hell with your legislators.



Somebody understood my point. For those who thought i was implying i would sic my dog on FWC-good grief. My point is that "usually" a big dog and that "signage" that you put out front of your home will stop most honest men from just walking up into your backyard without trying to get your attention first. Especially over someone saying i was suspicious of running a charter illegally or a fish violation. Now if the amber alert just identified my boat as the suspect or i'm loaded with square groupers-then by all means come in blazing. Polhor that was my point-not the fact that i dont care about rules or regs regarding a snapper or any other fish... But the fact that you feel the need to walk up into my backyard, unannounced, to check my limit, is a little ridiculous no matter if the law allows it. While you are worried about protecting a fish's rights you had better be looking at our own rights that are slowly being taken away


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

a lot of people seemingly have the need to show their asses based off of their "rights" supposedly being violated...LMAO. I was taught at a young age that law enforcement officers do not make the laws. They just interpret the law and issue warnings, tickets or arrests based on the situation/crime. If you want to mouth off...do it in front of a judge...don't be the idiot who gets a beat down trying to "exert some sort of authority".


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

photofishin said:


> a lot of people seemingly have the need to show their asses based off of their "rights" supposedly being violated...LMAO. I was taught at a young age that law enforcement officers do not make the laws. They just interpret the law and issue warnings, tickets or arrests based on the situation/crime. If you want to mouth off...do it in front of a judge...don't be the idiot who gets a beat down trying to "exert some sort of authority".


Therein is the problem. Why should I have to hire a lawyer or waste time out of my day, because a LEO doesn't know the law. Why should I have to run the risk of "getting beat down", because a LEO doesn't know the law. I respect LEO, I know quite a few, but there is a limit. If I go before a judge and say, "Sorry your Honor, I wasn't aware of that law." He'll say, "Ignorance of the law is no excuse." If a LEO writes me a ticket or arrests me and it wasn't allowed by law, then I have to fight it in court and spend money and it's just, oh well, you won. Bullshit. Rules for thee, but not for me.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

FoteeFy said:


> Of course they can't. But if you look further, suspicion of a crime is the mere act of having been fishing or that you are in a boat. Not saying I agree, just saw the post and added the previous two cents. Wasn't even my two cents.


If y'all allow them to say that suspicion of a crime is legally fishing or boating, then that's on y'all as Floridians to contact your state legislators. That being said, the state can put all that in there statutes, but it will still be unconstitutional. FWC is not exempt, from unlawful search and seizure. The presumption of innocence is still there. Merely fishing or boating is not probable cause.


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

Outside9 said:


> Yes they can come on your private property, no they can’t come in your house and look in your freezer without a warrant.


Better look again. Under the right conditions, they can come in your house without a warrant. Florida Statute 339.3311


----------



## polhlor (May 8, 2014)

kmerr80 said:


> Polhor that was my point-not the fact that i dont care about rules or regs regarding a snapper or any other fish... But the fact that you feel the need to walk up into my backyard, unannounced, to check my limit, is a little ridiculous no matter if the law allows it. While you are worried about protecting a fish's rights you had better be looking at our own rights that are slowly being taken away


Agree totally with our rights being diminished. My point is go to many other countries around the world and you can't catch an edible fish from the beach. Now they are eating what would have once been considered the "bait" due to the lack of enforcement of any laws. There is always a fine line.
I am with you on the "dog" issue. Mine won't let you in the front or the back yard.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Russian said:


> .....These guys made the excuse that the regs change all the time so its hard to know.



I have fallen victim to this. Got boarded in federal waters by FWC and had trigger fish that had closed prematurely the day before due to quota being met. After research, the FWC can contract with the Feds to patrol federal waters. He took our info and said USFWS may be in touch, and let us keep our fish. 

Never heard hide or hair from anyone, thankfully.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

We were kinda boarded a couple of years ago. He stayed on his boat and just had his foot on our boat. His black shoes left marks that took effort to scrub off. (no big deal) He asked to see our cooler contents which we showed and he questioned us on the size limits. We more then passed. He asked to see a few of the safety things and then made me move from sitting on the live well so that he could see into that. I guess people hide stuff there. It was empty. Advantages of a small boat I guess. He was nice and didn't take too long because a big black storm was coming in on us. All good.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

FoteeFy said:


> Better look again. Under the right conditions, they can come in your house without a warrant. Florida Statute 339.3311


Unless your house is a camp, tent or cabin then you are absolutely right.
Other than that, You may want to re-read FSS 379.3311(2)(f), it's says this: (they must)
*Secure and execute search warrants and in pursuance thereof to enter any building, enclosure, or car and to break open, when found necessary, any apartment, chest, locker, box, trunk, crate, basket, bag, package, or container and examine the contents thereof;*

They *CANNOT *enter your *HOME* without a Warrant or your consent or they're in Hot Pursuit (you're running from them whilst they're trying to arrest you, and you run into your house).

And they Cannot search your Vehicle without *Probable Cause *(mere suspicion does not rise to PC), unless (1) They arrest you (then it's a search incident to an arrest), or (2) You give verbal or written Permission, or (3) their K-9 alerts on your vehicle.

Now, back to the dog. Their course of action should be to stand at the gate, and ask the owner to put the dogs up as they want/need to examine your catch or game, not to arbitrarily enter anyone's yard with dogs barking at them, then shoot them.
What are they going to do when the owner protects his dogs?


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

CurDog said:


> What are they going to do when the owner protects his dogs?


Shoot the dog, then shoot you and then get put on administrative leave until the state settles with your family for a couple million. Then go to work for Alabama fish and game....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

TheBeeDeeGee said:


> Shoot the dog, then shoot you and then get put on administrative leave until the state settles with your family for a couple million. Then go to work for Alabama fish and game....


This thread has gotten a touch preposterous, but I will assume the person is an imposter with ill intent, if they shoot my dog over some red snapper. At that point, they would be met with the same response as an intruder. 

Once again, fish, deer, bird, etc. the presumption of innocence is there and protects you from unlawful search and seizure. State law cannot violate constitutional rights.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

I read the statue the same as CurDog. Home requires a warrant unless in hot pursuit.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I’d sic my old lady on him, he would probably shoot himself. Lol love my little Irish girl.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

The folks at Holiday Harbor called me and said they never said the word charter, but FWC saw me and asked where I was going ... geeze .... wonder how long they are going to keep up the fevered enforcement pace ? 
Keeping it legal, and yes sir/yes ma'am


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

MrFish said:


> Therein is the problem. Why should I have to hire a lawyer or waste time out of my day, because a LEO doesn't know the law. Why should I have to run the risk of "getting beat down", because a LEO doesn't know the law. I respect LEO, I know quite a few, but there is a limit. If I go before a judge and say, "Sorry your Honor, I wasn't aware of that law." He'll say, "Ignorance of the law is no excuse." If a LEO writes me a ticket or arrests me and it wasn't allowed by law, then I have to fight it in court and spend money and it's just, oh well, you won. Bullshit. Rules for thee, but not for me.


Again,
a LOT of mouthy youngsters get their asses beat for going off on cops when they could simply be polite, take a ticket and fight it in court. I'm not saying we shouldn't stand up for our rights but I've yet to be put in the back of a police car for being polite.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

photofishin said:


> Again,
> a LOT of mouthy youngsters get their asses beat for going off on cops when they could simply be polite, take a ticket and fight it in court. I'm not saying we shouldn't stand up for our rights but I've yet to be put in the back of a police car for being polite.


I'm young but I'm willing to risk an ass beating over willingly having my rights violated. Too many people get screwed by LEO because they either don't know their rights, or are too intimidated to question the officer on what's happening. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

specktackler57 said:


> I’d sic my old lady on him, he would probably shoot himself. Lol love my little Irish girl.


My favorite post in a while.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

John B. said:


> I'm young but I'm willing to risk an ass beating over willingly having my rights violated. Too many people get screwed by LEO because they either don't know their rights, or are too intimidated to question the officer on what's happening.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


You and fish are both getting swatted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

photofishin said:


> Again,
> a LOT of mouthy youngsters get their asses beat for going off on cops when they could simply be polite, take a ticket and fight it in court. I'm not saying we shouldn't stand up for our rights but I've yet to be put in the back of a police car for being polite.


You don't think that reflects on the LEO more for beating someone's ass for being mouthy, than the mouthy individual? Last I checked, beating ass isn't the proper response for someone running their mouth for LEO. Again, why do I have to waste time and money, because someone is on a power trip and/or doesn't know the law they are enforcing?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Outside9 said:


> You and fish are both getting swatted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm an upstanding citizen in my community. I do more volunteer events every year than probably 90% of Gulf Shores's population. Knowing my rights should not be a reason for increased scrutiny. I mean, if they stop me for throwing my beer at a tourist on 59, I get it. Not for me cleaning fish in my yard.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

MrFish said:


> I'm an upstanding citizen in my community. I do more volunteer events every year than probably 90% of Gulf Shores's population. Knowing my rights should not be a reason for increased scrutiny. I mean, if they stop me for throwing my beer at a tourist on 59, I get it. Not for me cleaning fish in my yard.


I’ve actually lost track of what the real discussion is about. If it is whether a FWC officer can walk in you’re yard while cleaning fish? Yes he can, especially if he can articulate that you just left the water/boat ramp with them.

If you get “mouthy” or “you allow” you’re dog to come after the officer, it isn’t really about fish anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Outside9 said:


> I’ve actually lost track of what the real discussion is about. *If it is whether a FWC officer can walk in you’re yard while cleaning fish? Yes he can, especially if he can articulate that you just left the water/boat ramp with them.*
> 
> If you get “mouthy” or “you allow” you’re dog to come after the officer, it isn’t really about fish anymore.
> 
> ...


So, leaving the water/boat ramp is enough for them to suspect you of a crime? The whole point we are making is that there is a presumption of innocence in this country. Using y'all's logic, a LEO could pull your car over, because you are driving, and then proceed to look for a crime.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

MrFish said:


> So, leaving the water/boat ramp is enough for them to suspect you of a crime? The whole point we are making is that there is a presumption of innocence in this country. Using y'all's logic, a LEO could pull your car over, because you are driving, and then proceed to look for a crime.




This and a suggestion to get a big dog to keep folks from just walking on in your yard... i didnt say turn the s.o.b loose on him!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

kmerr80 said:


> This and a suggestion to get a big dog to keep folks from just walking on in your yard... i didnt say turn the s.o.b loose on him!


I have three 75 lb dogs that don't like folks near their fence. Nothing against the popo, they don't like golfers that hit into the rough either. They really don't mind the beer cart girl though. Weird.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

MrFish said:


> So, leaving the water/boat ramp is enough for them to suspect you of a crime? The whole point we are making is that there is a presumption of innocence in this country. Using y'all's logic, a LEO could pull your car over, because you are driving, and then proceed to look for a crime.


Nope but enough to suspect you of fishing and allow them to conduct a resource inspection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Outside9 said:


> Nope but enough to suspect you of fishing and allow them to conduct a resource inspection.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They can word it however they want, it's still stopping me to make sure I haven't committed a crime. That is unconstitutional.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

MrFish said:


> They can word it however they want, it's still stopping me to make sure I haven't committed a crime. That is unconstitutional.


 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

MrFish said:


> They can word it however they want, it's still stopping me to make sure I haven't committed a crime. That is unconstitutional.


True but still legal. You should point that out to your Governor. Maybe he will amend that over site : but I wouldn't hold your breath.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

LY-zer said:


> True but still legal. You should point that out to your Governor. Maybe he will amend that over site : but I wouldn't hold your breath.


I'm in Alabama, we aren't ruled by South Florida.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> If a FWC officer shoots your dog, while coming to check on fish(that are supposed to be presumed legal fish, we have that funny presumption of innocence thing), then I bet he would get fired. If not, then I would raise all sorts of hell with your legislators.


Your right but how much Time and money is that gona cost to prove your right Some are good guys and some are just a holes I’m sure we have all met both


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

All I want to know is was the dog that got shot black and was it armed so I can prepare any uprisings....


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Heck No, he wasn't black, he was Red after he got shot, ya'know from all the blood. And yes, he was armed to the teeth. That's all I know.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

polhlor said:


> They probably said the same thing about the passenger pigeon! Oh wait; they are extinct now.
> Enjoy your hunting and fishing because we may be one of the last generations to enjoy it unless you are an elite.


Damn dumbest thing I have read here in a long long time. And there is some stupid crap you beat out. Congrats, I guess.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

MrFish said:


> You don't think that reflects on the LEO more for beating someone's ass for being mouthy, than the mouthy individual? Last I checked, beating ass isn't the proper response for someone running their mouth for LEO. Again, why do I have to waste time and money, because someone is on a power trip and/or doesn't know the law they are enforcing?


no, I think it reflects more on a society which seems to not understand respect for authority. If you want to be the asshole who mouths off to a cop and gets his ass beat, I'll laugh at the youtube video of you being shoved in the back of a patrol car for being an idiot. Again, the court is where you can argue. Being belligerent to a cop is stupid.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

photofishin said:


> no, I think it reflects more on a society which seems to not understand respect for authority. If you want to be the asshole who mouths off to a cop and gets his ass beat, I'll laugh at the youtube video of you being shoved in the back of a patrol car for being an idiot. Again, the court is where you can argue. Being belligerent to a cop is stupid.


How many boots do you lick on an average day? 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

photofishin said:


> no, I think it reflects more on a society which seems to not understand respect for authority. If you want to be the asshole who mouths off to a cop and gets his ass beat, I'll laugh at the youtube video of you being shoved in the back of a patrol car for being an idiot. Again, the court is where you can argue. Being belligerent to a cop is stupid.


These kids today just don't get it. John B is one of the good ones and he doesn't see it. What are we teaching these younger men and women? I will remember to put " You can't do this" on your heads stone. Now get off my lawn.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

LY-zer said:


> These kids today just don't get it. John B is one of the good ones and he doesn't see it. What are we teaching these younger men and women? I will remember to put " You can't do this" on your heads stone. Now get off my lawn.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

John B. said:


> How many boots do you lick on an average day?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


actually unlike many under 40, I've never been put in the back of a cop car for being an idiot. You're welcome to pretend you're mister badass "protecting your rights" while going to the hospital after getting a severe beatdown while I'll gladly take a ticket and go to court and get it dismissed...and if the cop was in the wrong, he'll be admonished. If you mouth off to a cop, you're automatically in the wrong...amazing your fragile ego can't see that.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

photofishin said:


> actually unlike many under 40, I've never been put in the back of a cop car for being an idiot. You're welcome to pretend you're mister badass "protecting your rights" while going to the hospital after getting a severe beatdown while I'll gladly take a ticket and go to court and get it dismissed...and if the cop was in the wrong, he'll be admonished. If you mouth off to a cop, you're automatically in the wrong...amazing your fragile ego can't see that.


You should go ahead and surrender any guns you have, since you obviously care nothing about rights. Not sure where you live, but cops do not beat ass for being mouthy. If they do, then they shouldn't be a cop.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

MrFish said:


> You should go ahead and surrender any guns you have, since you obviously care nothing about rights. Not sure where you live, but cops do not beat ass for being mouthy. If they do, then they shouldn't be a cop.


I live in Texas where we know our rights and so do the police. Most of us respect authority and don't have the need to be assholes. It seems obvious that your need to be right and spew your testosterone outweighs your intelligence. Good luck eventually making it to being an elder without knots on your head from stupidity.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

photofishin said:


> I live in Texas where we know our rights and so do the police. Most of us respect authority and don't have the need to be assholes. It seems obvious that your need to be right and spew your testosterone outweighs your intelligence. Good luck eventually making it to being an elder without knots on your head from stupidity.


Knowing your rights is not being wrong and it doesn't mean I am berating or cussing the cops. I respect people until they give me a reason to not respect them, like violating my rights or calling me an asshole for knowing my rights. So, you can go fuck yourself. 

If some cop proposes to do a body cavity search on you, for no reason, you should just let him ream your asshole and then let a judge admonish him later.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I have three 75 lb dogs that don't like folks near their fence. Nothing against the popo, they don't like golfers that hit into the rough either. They really don't mind the beer cart girl though. Weird.


Well trained dogs with their priorities in order!!


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

MrFish said:


> Knowing your rights is not being wrong and it doesn't mean I am berating or cussing the cops. I respect people until they give me a reason to not respect them, like violating my rights or calling me an asshole for knowing my rights. So, you can go fuck yourself.
> 
> If some cop proposes to do a body cavity search on you, for no reason, you should just let him ream your asshole and then let a judge admonish him later.


again, it seems your ego outweighs your intelligence. You also seem like someone who's prone to anger...NOBODY said you can't ask a police officer about a legality or can't advocate for your rights...I simply said, and your messages show it, that being belligerent to a cop will likely land you in jail and likely with a few knots on your head. The OP was cleaning fish in his back yard...who's to say what happened beforehand to potentially offer suspicion...the FWC officer could have suspected a law being broken, someone at the ramp may have reported a law being broken etc. The OP obviously didn't get a ticket and the officer went on his way...this need to "go to the Supreme Court" over something so minor makes me think you need to get a job or a hobby rather than arguing about nonsense on the Internet.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm waiting on the $15/hr minimum wage.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I gave up using common sense on Mrfish. I’m actually ashamed of myself for trying to reason with him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Outside9 said:


> I gave up using common sense on Mrfish. I’m actually ashamed of myself for trying to reason with him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Meh


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I think we are mixing the colors a little. Don't mix green with blue. We are not talking about the police (blue) we are talking about green (FWC). I have seen FWC act the total ass on the piers and yes people gave them shit especially when they didn't know what they were talking about. Nobody here is saying Fck the popo. 

But for a FWC officer to walk on your property, come down to your dock is a little much to me, legal sure but crappy. Whats the FWC officer going to do make the guy jump in the water and retrieve the carcass's of the fish? AS far as shooting a dog, I mean come on there is no life threatening fish deal to shoot a mans dog.


----------



## Fandango (Jun 10, 2021)

F Texas. Land of shitty tacos, poor drivers and pecker pirates.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Great another facebook user.


----------



## Fandango (Jun 10, 2021)

Suck it Trumper


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Ignorance with a keyboard. It is better to be thought a fool then to open your mouth and remove all doubt. One of my favorite sayings.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Not a bad read here but like all things, it can get picked apart. 

Understand, it only applies to some of us.









fwc-officers-wildlife-conservation-officers-florida-what-you-need-know


FWC Officers are not like the police—they are the police, explains David Katz, Independent Program Attorney for U.S. LawShield in Florida.




www.uslawshield.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Fandango said:


> Suck it Trumper


Who invited you to our shit show?


----------



## Fandango (Jun 10, 2021)

I’m from Alabama, we do what we want.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Fandango said:


> I’m from Alabama, we do what we want.


suck it trumper really your from alabama please move from the south completely and never speak of any of us again


----------



## Fandango (Jun 10, 2021)

“suck it trumper”

Really, you are from Alabama? Please move from the South completely and never speak to any of us again.

Is this what you meant to type?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Fandango said:


> “suck it trumper”
> 
> Really, you are from Alabama? Please move from the South completely and never speak to any of us again.
> 
> Is this what you meant to type?


sorry it was let me say it in another way go f yourself


----------



## Fandango (Jun 10, 2021)

There it is. ‘78 must have been a disappointing year for your parents.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

Fandango said:


> F Texas. Land of shitty tacos, poor drivers and pecker pirates.





Fandango said:


> I’m from Alabama, we do what we want.


it seems there aren't any branches on your family tree


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> ... Nobody here is saying Fck the popo.
> dog.


I am. 



Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fandango (Jun 10, 2021)

photofishin said:


> it seems there aren't any branches on your family tree


I thought PFF was an acronym for Pensacola Farm animal Finder... but this is a fishing forum. I just need some sheep for my evening activities.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

photofishin said:


> actually unlike many under 40, I've never been put in the back of a cop car for being an idiot. You're welcome to pretend you're mister badass "protecting your rights" while going to the hospital after getting a severe beatdown while I'll gladly take a ticket and go to court and get it dismissed...and if the cop was in the wrong, he'll be admonished. If you mouth off to a cop, you're automatically in the wrong...amazing your fragile ego can't see that.


Your life sounds boring. You should live a little.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Fandango said:


> F Texas. Land of shitty tacos, poor drivers and pecker pirates.


I can't believe you brought tacos into this! Where in Alabama can you get a decent taco? If you say "Taco Bell", we'll ask John B to exercise his super moderator powers and cast you onto the banned pile with the other mouthy little dip-shits.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Play'N Hooky Too said:


> I can't believe you brought tacos into this! Where in Alabama can you get a decent taco? If you say "Taco Bell", we'll ask John B to exercise his super moderator powers and cast you onto the banned pile with the other mouthy little dip-shits.


There's a place in Foley off 59. Pretty good tacos.


----------



## Fandango (Jun 10, 2021)

Play'N Hooky Too said:


> I can't believe you brought tacos into this! Where in Alabama can you get a decent taco? If you say "Taco Bell", we'll ask John B to exercise his super moderator powers and cast you onto the banned pile with the other mouthy little dip-shits.


Yet here you are. ..l..


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Does mommy know you're playing on the big people computer?


----------



## Fandango (Jun 10, 2021)

Does anyone have any sheep for sale?


----------



## polhlor (May 8, 2014)

SnapperSlapper said:


> Damn dumbest thing I have read here in a long long time. And there is some stupid crap you beat out. Congrats, I guess.


Sorry you feel that way. I don't always articulate the best way to get my point across.
After you posted I think "fandango" did his best to beat me out though! 
My only point is with no law enforcement you will be eating cigar minnows in 50 years. Too much enforcement and only the elites will get to fish. 
It is that way in a lot of countries around the world. 
As the "great Kanaka " once said: I can explain it to you, but I can't understand it for you. Disclaimer--He may not agree with me either.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Fandango said:


> I’m from Alabama, we do what we want.


Goats and sheep mainly.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Fandango said:


> Are those Grundens ya old bastard? *Take your meds*.


Don't be a hater. Unlike your punk ass, I don't have to buy mine from a guy named "T-Bone". I got a prescription and a $5 co-pay.

And if you keep talking like that about Grundens, John B is sure enough gonna delete you.


----------



## Fandango (Jun 10, 2021)

Look, just because I live in my mom's basement, doesn't mean you guys can pick on me... it's not my fault I'm a shitty fishermen... I spend my time between my morning and evening goat humpings, talking trash on the internet... my signal isn't very good down here so can y'all slow it down a bit.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Back to the matter at hand, ya bunch of googans.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Grouper22 could do better.


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

MrFish said:


> I'm waiting on the $15/hr minimum wage.


If I had your money, I could give away $15 an hour.


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> Your life sounds boring. You should live a little.


LOL


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

Fandango said:
I’m from Alabama, we do what we want.

Must be from Auburn, AL. YukYuk


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Been a while since a thread went to shit so quickly. Glad i could have been a part of it.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Well I guess he’s a real horses a…. 😂


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

But at least he’s stable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickmbp (Aug 29, 2013)

Mullethead said:


> Returning from a trip Saturday, while cleaning fish an unmarked truck pulled into our driveway, and an uniformed FWC officer gets out and walks back around to the pier. Very friendly and polite, he asked how was our day .. we had the fish out of the cooler, all 100% legal species, size and number.
> 
> Never had a check from the shore , and from our private property (though out on the dock I think is all his jurisdiction).
> 
> ...


Sad. You already have to be a freaking Philadelphia lawyer to keep all the fish rules straight. Government overreach at its finest.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

rickmbp said:


> Sad. You already have to be a freaking Philadelphia lawyer to keep all the fish rules straight. Government overreach at its
> 
> 
> rickmbp said:
> ...


----------



## YOUNG Elvis (May 20, 2020)

Mullethead said:


> Returning from a trip Saturday, while cleaning fish an unmarked truck pulled into our driveway, and an uniformed FWC officer gets out and walks back around to the pier. Very friendly and polite, he asked how was our day .. we had the fish out of the cooler, all 100% legal species, size and number.
> 
> Never had a check from the shore , and from our private property (though out on the dock I think is all his jurisdiction).
> 
> ...


Coming in to the boat ramp at Mahogany Mill this Tuesday night, I got stopped and boarded by FWC waiting at the dock. He complained that My Motor Idle was too fast and that my Boat had too tight of Quarters to move around in?? 
REALLY??? Go buy your OWN boat!! Then complain! Checked everything on my boat..Everything was fine..I have an 89 21 foot Mako Center Console with a 2 Stroke 200 Yamaha motor, of which I personally have done ALL the Engine and Electrical work on!
Excuse me that I can't afford or want a 100k brand new boat with a 4 stroke. I actually LOVE my 2 stroke Yamaha!
I tried to be nice to him and joke around a bit, Since I do look like Young Elvis and am a Professional Entertainer...but I guess he was having a rough time at home with his wife?? He was having none of it...








Who knows! lol....
Anyways, he finally walked away to check on another boat that just had pulled in.


----------



## YOUNG Elvis (May 20, 2020)

photofishin said:


> a lot of people seemingly have the need to show their asses based off of their "rights" supposedly being violated...LMAO. I was taught at a young age that law enforcement officers do not make the laws. They just interpret the law and issue warnings, tickets or arrests based on the situation/crime. If you want to mouth off...do it in front of a judge...don't be the idiot who gets a beat down trying to "exert some sort of authority".


Excuse me?? It's called knowing your RIGHTS! You don't have to be a Lawyer to NOT get pushed around! We are Still AMERICANS! My parents did not Legally Immigrate to this country to be pushed around! Grow a Pair buddy!!!


----------



## Runned Over II (Aug 9, 2016)

Isn't Mullethead (OP) a former LEO?


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Elvis, you should have told him that at least you own your own boat and don't have to ride around in a state supplied Truck/Boat all the while living off the government dole.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

H2OMARK said:


> Elvis, you should have told him that at least you own your own boat and don't have to ride around in a state supplied Truck/Boat all the while living off the government dole.


Careful, that might constitute back talk and the FWC might "beat ass".


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

YOUNG Elvis said:


> Excuse me?? It's called knowing your RIGHTS! You don't have to be a Lawyer to NOT get pushed around! We are Still AMERICANS! My parents did not Legally Immigrate to this country to be pushed around! Grow a Pair buddy!!!


Your parents obviously didn't teach you respect for authority. I simply said that if you want to argue...go to court where you can be heard. When you argue with a cop and puff up your chest as if you're some badass, you'll likely get your feelings hurt. By the way, unless you're a lawyer and you know your "rights" to the letter of the law, you'll likely be embarrassed in court too.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

So. Much. Boot. Licking.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Only lawyers know how to read and understand laws.....dumbest fucking thing typed in this thread.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

For what it's worth, I've been held at gunpoint by various LEOs 3x in my life (2 FWC, 1 OCSO) 
I have never had a speeding ticket, never been arrested, and for the most part am a productive member of society. 

2 of those 3x (1 FWC, 1 OCSO) , knowing what I know now, the officer was in the wrong. 

Maybe having a Glock aimed at me for literally ZERO reason has put a bad taste in my mouth, maybe it's why I question their authority. 

As John Corbett said in Tombstone...
"Wearing that badge don't make you right."



Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Why did the officer draw his weapon?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Why did the officer draw his weapon?


Long story, but the short version, 
I accessed property I had written permission to hunt, from a legal right of way, and a neighbor who had zero permission to be on the property, called OCSO saying I was trespassing. The OCSO then entered my property and held me at gunpoint until backup arrived. The neighbor who called, was a known trespasser, lied to dispatch saying I drove down their road (which was actually my easement access) the LEO crossed 2 locked gates, walked past my truck, saw me in a clay pit (unarmed, in a pair of shorts and flip flops ) (it was August and I was checking cameras) and held me and my buddy at gunpoint for quite a while. 
After I showed written permission, pulled up the land on property appraiser, showing I was exactly where I needed to be, all I got was a "stay out of trouble"... 

Situations like this are why cops shoot people for no reason. Fuck that guy.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

John B. said:


> Long story, but the short version,
> I accessed property I had written permission to hunt, from a legal right of way, and a neighbor who had zero permission to be on the property, called OCSO saying I was trespassing. The OCSO then entered my property and held me at gunpoint until backup arrived. The neighbor who called, was a known trespasser, lied to dispatch saying I drove down their road (which was actually my easement access) the LEO crossed 2 locked gates, walked past my truck, saw me in a clay pit (unarmed, in a pair of shorts and flip flops ) (it was August and I was checking cameras) and held me and my buddy at gunpoint for quite a while.
> After I showed written permission, pulled up the land on property appraiser, showing I was exactly where I needed to be, all I got was a "stay out of trouble"...
> 
> ...


no, situations like that are EXACTLY why we have law enforcement. Cops don't just shoot people at random and you walked away after it was found you were there legally. It's funny how a few on this thread have had numerous run-ins with the law and others don't have the same issue. To me it seems to be a matter of common sense and calm ego versus having too much testosterone... maybe you should look in the mirror versus blaming others for your plight in life.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

John B. said:


> Long story, but the short version,
> I accessed property I had written permission to hunt, from a legal right of way, and a neighbor who had zero permission to be on the property, called OCSO saying I was trespassing. The OCSO then entered my property and held me at gunpoint until backup arrived. The neighbor who called, was a known trespasser, lied to dispatch saying I drove down their road (which was actually my easement access) the LEO crossed 2 locked gates, walked past my truck, saw me in a clay pit (unarmed, in a pair of shorts and flip flops ) (it was August and I was checking cameras) and held me and my buddy at gunpoint for quite a while.
> After I showed written permission, pulled up the land on property appraiser, showing I was exactly where I needed to be, all I got was a "stay out of trouble"...
> 
> ...



Yeah that was way uncalled for. The neighbor, that's the SOB.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

photofishin said:


> no, situations like that are EXACTLY why we have law enforcement. Cops don't just shoot people at random and you walked away after it was found you were there legally. It's funny how a few on this thread have had numerous run-ins with the law and others don't have the same issue. To me it seems to be a matter of common sense and calm ego versus having too much testosterone... maybe you should look in the mirror versus blaming others for your plight in life.


Your knees surely are getting sore from all the bending over you do to get to those boots. 

You would think that my truck being behind 2 locked gates might indicate I have permission to be there... but hey, let's draw down on him and make sure we scare him in to telling the truth. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

John B. said:


> Your knees surely are getting sore from all the bending over you do to get to those boots.
> 
> You would think that my truck being behind 2 locked gates might indicate I have permission to be there... but hey, let's draw down on him and make sure we scare him in to telling the truth.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


you sure have a big ego and seem to be an asshole...maybe THAT'S why they suspected you. One doesn't have to be a boot licker to have common sense


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

MrFish said:


> Only lawyers know how to read and understand laws.....dumbest fucking thing typed in this thread.


Just so we are all straight here. I don’t have a problem with any questions the law about your rights. I don’t believe it is the best idea to hold court on the scene with just you and the LE there. 

Hopefully, if a beaten takes place, it escalated past just mouthing off.

99% of the LE you encounter are good, just trying to do a very hard job.

I know the courts have upheld the FWC authority, as posted by the original posted comments.

With that said, along with age and knowledge on my side,

1- I would not consent to an officer searching my vehicle beside the road.

2-I seldom drink and certainly don’t drive. However, if I get pulled over (even without have a drink) I will not conduct field sobriety test beside the road. 

Keep in mind, I would be polite through it all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

photofishin said:


> . It's funny how a few on this thread have had numerous run-ins with the law and others don't have the same issue..


Not near as funny as overzealous cops going above and beyond to harrass someone doing nothing illegal, in a place they have every right to be... 

Maybe you just don't get out much, or are more lucky than others. 



Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Also for what it's worth, I have multiple close friends that are law enforcement, 15+ now that I think about it... all good people. I just don't believe because you wear a badge, a citizen should worship the ground you walk on. 

Again... "Wearing that badge don't make you right."

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

John B. said:


> Your knees surely are getting sore from all the bending over you do to get to those boots.
> 
> *You would think that my truck being behind 2 locked gates might indicate I have permission to be there*... but hey, let's draw down on him and make sure we scare him in to telling the truth.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


It's to obvious.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Most of the employees I deal with at the corporations I do consulting work for are clueless about how to do their job. Most cops are no different. The problem is cops don't understand "innocent until proven guilty". They assume everyone is guilty from the get go.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

[QUOTE="John B., post: 8102386, m

Again... "Wearing that badge don't make you right."

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Did you want to be a police and couldn’t make the cut?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> [QUOTE="John B., post: 8102386, m
> 
> Again... "Wearing that badge don't make you right."
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


Did you want to be a police and couldn’t make the cut?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]I actually considered going in to law enforcement at one point in my life, and after about 5 ride alongs with 3 departments, I decided it's too much bullshit for 40k a year... now I make way more money with far less headaches.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Same here, debated joining up. I have zero issues with LEO's that know the law. Numerous friends and family that are/were LEO. Talking to one of them(that's retired now) about this thread and he was laughing at a bunch of y'all.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

MrFish said:


> Talking to one of them(that's retired now) about this thread and he was laughing at a bunch of y'all.


Why?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Outside9 said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ignoring constitutional rights because someone has a badge. He's also from Pintlala and still lives there now. You may know him.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Apparently I missed the part about ignoring constitutional rights.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

What part of your rights did they ignore? What part of thier rights did they adduce?


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

John B. said:


> For what it's worth, I've been held at gunpoint by various LEOs 3x in my life (2 FWC, 1 OCSO)
> I have never had a speeding ticket, never been arrested, and for the most part am a productive member of society.
> 
> 2 of those 3x (1 FWC, 1 OCSO) , knowing what I know now, the officer was in the wrong.
> ...


So 1x they where in the right? Lol. Gotta hear this story next we eat lunch. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I’ve had law enforcement draw a gun on me twice and a boyfriend and a husband draw on me twice. It’s a 50/50 thing on being in the wrong.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

It sucked all 4 times looking down the barrel.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

John B. said:


> Did you want to be a police and couldn’t make the cut?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually considered going in to law enforcement at one point in my life, and after about 5 ride alongs with 3 departments, I decided it's too much bullshit for 40k a year... now I make way more money with far less headaches.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]I'm kinda still kicking the thought around. I can retire in a few more years. Then go be a cop, be vested and retire a 2nd time pretty easily, with less years worked All our cops do is sit in a parking lot, few traffic accidents and 1 or 2 tough calls a week. I was actually pretty close to signing paperwork with fwc out of high-school. Decided I didn't want to move off. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

boomshakalaka said:


> Most of the employees I deal with at the corporations I do consulting work for are clueless about how to do their job. Most cops are no different. The problem is cops don't understand "innocent until proven guilty". They assume everyone is guilty from the get go.


A place I discharge my firearms at pretty regularly, we get the cops called on us most everytime. They showed up 1 afternoon 4 deep. After explaining what is was doing the officer in charge was actually really cool. 1 of the other was trying hard to find fault in what I was doing. He even claimed that it was a problem because I was inside city limits. Poor guy didn't even know we where not in city limits. Luckily the officer in charge knew where we where. He still was looking for the wrong. After I explained to him that we where in the county not that it mattered and I was on over an acre of property with a bullet stopping device he finally eased up. Then he was worried someone might get shot in the woods. So I had to explain to him that thats not my problem they shouldn't be trespassing anyways and I've got permission to be on that extra 200 acres as well. I can't go walk all the property to check for trespassers before I shoot each time. These officers seem to just go by what they think is the law and don't always actually know it and they don't like regular citizens knowing more then them. I try pretty hard to understand laws and rights before I do something. I really am to good looking for jail. 

Even had an fwc officer get really mad when I told him he was wrong to his face and had no business writing another fisherman a ticket as he was legal. All over a speckled trout. After he called for back up because I was hostil and interfering with his investigation. Other officer shows up, I explain what happened. He questioned his rookie and I was correct. Rookie was from different end of the state and didn't know regulations are different. Sad part is I'm the most un confrontational person you will meet. 

All law enforcement really needs more training in laws and regulations 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

photofishin said:


> actually unlike many under 40, I've never been put in the back of a cop car for being an idiot. You're welcome to pretend you're mister badass "protecting your rights" while going to the hospital after getting a severe beatdown while I'll gladly take a ticket and go to court and get it dismissed...and if the cop was in the wrong, he'll be admonished. If you mouth off to a cop, you're automatically in the wrong...amazing your fragile ego can't see that.


Lol, “ if you mouth off to a cop, youre automatically wrong”. Really? They put their britches on just like I do, and just like the rest of society, they have their share of dumb asses. When one comes at me like a smart ass or dumb ass when Im not in the wrong, guess what? Im giving the same back to them. 

People are different, I get that, some are pussies, some arent, I fall into the latter category, how bout you? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> Lol, “ if you mouth off to a cop, youre automatically wrong”. Really? They put their britches on just like I do, and just like the rest of society, they have their share of dumb asses. When one comes at me like a smart ass or dumb ass when Im not in the wrong, guess what? Im giving the same back to them.
> 
> People are different, I get that, some are pussies, some arent, I fall into the latter category, how bout you?
> 
> ...


I will give them respect just as I will with anyone upon meeting them. But once you don't give me respect back. All bets are off. Its not hard to be a decent human being. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

lettheairout said:


> I will give them respect just as I will with anyone upon meeting them. But once you don't give me respect back. All bets are off. Its not hard to be a decent human being.
> 
> Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.



You are pretty scary, many would not approach you and feel intimidated. The cops were probably scared.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

John B. said:


> Not near as funny as overzealous cops going above and beyond to harrass someone doing nothing illegal, in a place they have every right to be...
> 
> Maybe you just don't get out much, or are more lucky than others.
> 
> ...


no...the difference is common sense and attitude. I am ALWAYS polite with law enforcement and respect their authority. I have disagreed with their attitude or decisions in the past and have gone to court to have tickets dismissed and won. 99.9% of cops are just doing their jobs and encounter a LOT of assholes regularly and criminals who put them and the public in danger...don't be an asshole or a criminal and use common sense/be polite and you'll NEVER have a problem with the police. You CAN be polite and advocate for your rights but arguing with a cop is not the person or place to do that.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

_re: I will give them respect just as I will with anyone upon meeting them. But once you don't give me respect back. All bets are off. _ 

If being smart enough to know that 99% of people who think they're going to beat a cop's ass are laughably retarded...I guess I'll err on the side of being smart versus being an asshole who'll get his ass beat. The last real fistfight I was in was when I was maybe 20...I've gotten a LOT wiser over the years and don't have an ego the size of Florida/Texas. He who turns and walks away, lives to walk another day...if that means you think I'm a pussy...I sure ain't losing any sleep over your testosterone boosted ******* self.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't think he is talking about beating up a cop. come one dude.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

lettheairout said:


> I will give them respect just as I will with anyone upon meeting them. *But once you don't give me respect back. All bets are off. *





Boat-Dude said:


> I don't think he is talking about beating up a cop. come one dude.


Just how would YOU read that?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

photofishin said:


> Just how would YOU read that?



I read that as verbal, not physical.

If he said I will pick officer up and squeeze him till his liver explodes then I would agree with you.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Photofishin has to be in law enforcement, and under 5'6" tall... it's all making sense now.









Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

The only barrel I have looked down is a 55 gallon.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

photofishin said:


> Just how would YOU read that?


Hes reading it as I wrote it. If you wanna be an asshole to me and not show me any respect. I'm gonna be an asshole to you and not show you respect. Just because they have a gun and badge doesn't give them the right to be a prick if I'm stopped for a legit reason, and they wanna be cool then all is great. But if they wanna be an ass just write me the ticket and go on. No need for lectures or wasting my time. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

photofishin said:


> _re: I will give them respect just as I will with anyone upon meeting them. But once you don't give me respect back. All bets are off. _
> 
> If being smart enough to know that 99% of people who think they're going to beat a cop's ass are laughably retarded...I guess I'll err on the side of being smart versus being an asshole who'll get his ass beat. The last real fistfight I was in was when I was maybe 20...I've gotten a LOT wiser over the years and don't have an ego the size of Florida/Texas. He who turns and walks away, lives to walk another day...if that means you think I'm a pussy...I sure ain't losing any sleep over your testosterone boosted ******* self.


Only positive thing in this post is ******* wasn't sensored from the Canadians. Oh. And I actually get along of law enforcement pretty well. Got a bunch of friends that are cops and even a couple fwc guys. You know why we became friends, cause we had a good encounter and turned it into friendships. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## Battman771 (May 8, 2019)

This is perhaps one of the most educational threads on this site at the moment. After watching the shit show with politics for the last year and a half I must say, this is truly interesting.

Maybe I will be the first but don't care about that, Photofishin, and any other person on here, if you are in law enforcement, THANK YOU for your service!!!! It's a bitch of a job and as you can see here, VERY thankless (not that you need to read this trash to figure that out, you live it everyday). That is until they need you, then who they gonna call??!!! Some here are the manliest of manly and "know their rights" so they wont need you but thank God for our Constitution, which gives them the right to spew. Try that in Afghanistan or elsewhere. 

I do have a question since this thread has been taken over.. What is a "*Super Moderator"?* If you are one, do you have a duty? Aren't you supposed to be like the PFF Police? Are you not supposed to be helping with the scammers and the dipshits like the one that logged on the other day and were harassing members in another thread? Do you get perks like being able to post in the lounge area for free? I was told it was tough to get such a position of authority and once achieved, you can place that badge of honor under your name for all to see - then denigrate the downtrodden without impunity by calling them boot lickers and such. I was also told - if you couldn't cut it, and flunked out of the police academy, you could find a meaningful spot in this world by being a "*Super Moderator". *Hmm, sounds kinda nice, how would I apply?

In the spirit of what could have otherwise been an educational thread, and mostly in jest, "_It's making sense now"._ I think all "*Super Moderators"* must have in some way not been able to make the cut as an officer and are hangry. I'm sure you are over 5'6" tall as you have assumed others height, you must be at least 5'7". I do feel bad for you, I foresee you have small hands - but buck up little camper, Burger King runs two for one specials on whopper juniors all the time. Grab on and hold tight, them some big ole whoppers to hold with small paws.

I'm glad we all know our rights now, reminds me of the last time I was in a truck stop or the jail.. LOL!!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

😂


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I am pretty super. Just saying. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Badass alert


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

LOL, it's always the same story with new people, they assume we are all fighting and are harsh but they don't realize we are all messing with one another.

The mods here are more laid back then any forums I have ever visited.
The mods before the mattel looking forum update, didn't even have moderator in their description, now they have a Howdy Doody badge mod on it, hahah no more hiding.
Half of us are being total smart asses, most of us know this because nothing but us smartasses are left. lol
We can only be serous for so long.
Thin skinned do not apply.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Well, guess I'm gonna start looking for a job now that this thread is winding down.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

MrFish said:


> Well, guess I'm gonna start looking for a job now that this thread is winding down.


You could always go be a cop. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

lettheairout said:


> You could always go be a cop.
> 
> Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


Too old. I think they have an age limit for the academy. Not to mention, I have a pretty liberal vacation policy.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I see you more as a HOA president.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> I see you more as a HOA president.


I don't have an HOA where I live. On purpose....


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Me neither, thanks goodness.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

lettheairout said:


> I will give them respect just as I will with anyone upon meeting them. But once you don't give me respect back. All bets are off. Its not hard to be a decent human being.
> 
> Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


Best comment and way of handing everything most wardens and cops are great treat them like you know they are doing a job and everything is fine then you run into the a holes that’s usually the dicks that don’t know the laws and just on a power trip that joined up because they got picked on to much as a kid and now they wanna to be a big man and just look like a ass


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

lettheairout said:


> Only positive thing in this post is ******* wasn't sensored from the Canadians. Oh. And I actually get along of law enforcement pretty well. Got a bunch of friends that are cops and even a couple fwc guys. You know why we became friends, cause we had a good encounter and turned it into friendships.
> 
> Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


That’s so so right Don’t be a asswhole you me cops anybody be respectful until someone is being disrespectful then for real a bets should be off!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jwilson1978 said:


> That’s so so right Don’t be a asswhole you me cops anybody be respectful until someone is being disrespectful then for real a bets should be off!


All bets are off might have had to much fun to day to be on this game show


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Why is “knowing your rights” said in quotations and reads like it’s something to be ashamed of?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

DLo said:


> Why is “knowing your rights” said in quotations and reads like it’s something to be ashamed of?


Because only lawyers actually know the law... just ask these boot lickers. If you question any law enforcement, you probably hate cops, voted for Biden, and drink unsweet tea, you America hating commie... 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

John B. said:


> Because only lawyers actually know the law... just ask these boot lickers. If you question any law enforcement, you probably hate cops, voted for Biden, and drink unsweet tea, you America hating commie...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


And you can't whoop a cops ass. Cause they the baddest bitchs around. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

John B. said:


> Photofishin has to be in law enforcement, and under 5'6" tall... it's all making sense now.


Ain't no way he's a popo. Maybe a dispatcher at most, but most likely a alter boy ? 
And since he hasn't responded in over 24hrs, maybe momma put him on computer restriction.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

John B. said:


> Photofishin has to be in law enforcement, and under 5'6" tall... it's all making sense now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY! What the heck with the height remarks?!? I'm under 5'6", you might be taller standing up, but lying down...


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

lettheairout said:


> And you can't whoop a cops ass. Cause they the baddest bitchs around.
> 
> Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


Na chances are if they are a bad cop now the got their ass whipped or just picked on to much as a kid


----------



## Aboutime II (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm sure this has been discussed but if the wildlife agents are really bad about overreach has anyone ever brought this to the attention of the governor's office? He seems to be a get-r-done sort of guy. By the way, when I lived in Louisiana, the agents there were TERRIBLE about overreach without much regard for the law.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Aboutime II said:


> I'm sure this has been discussed but if the wildlife agents are really bad about overreach has anyone ever brought this to the attention of the governor's office? He seems to be a get-r-done sort of guy. By the way, when I lived in Louisiana, the agents there were TERRIBLE about overreach without much regard for the law.


That would probably be the right way but if your dealing with a ass it’s hard to not be one


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Flounder Hounder said:


> HEY! What the heck with the height remarks?!? I'm under 5'6", you might be taller standing up, but lying down...


Let’s lie but not to each other


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

John B. said:


> Because only lawyers actually know the law... just ask these boot lickers. If you question any law enforcement, you probably hate cops, voted for Biden, and drink unsweet tea, you America hating commie...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


He is probably just old school and has not run into some of the a holes In law enforcement these days he is not a dumb guy when he runs into the right dick that’s in it for a power trip he will understand all it takes is be in the right place with the wrong wco or cop and it will make you a little bit of a ass yourself


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

CurDog said:


> Ain't no way he's a popo. Maybe a dispatcher at most, but most likely a alter boy ?
> And since he hasn't responded in over 24hrs, maybe momma put him on computer restriction.


No...I've been doing something productive- fishing. That being said, I'm not a cop. The number of idiots in this thread whose egos seem to be bruised if you suggest to them that being a belligerent dickweed to a cop is somehow a "right" is laughable.
One scenario, two different schools of thought.
A police officer pulls you over for 70 in a 55 even though all the traffic is running 70.
School A- Decides to get out of his vehicle, puff up his chest, pretend to be a badass and mouths off to the cop.
School B- Is polite throughout the conversation, receives a ticket and pays the fine because he knows he's wrong.

Consequences-
School A lands himself a night in jail and has numerous court costs as a result.
School B goes home to his wife and kids, pays the fine.

Can I Get Arrested Just for Being Rude to the Police? - HG.org


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

photofishin said:


> No...I've been doing something productive- fishing. That being said, I'm not a cop. The number of idiots in this thread whose egos seem to be bruised if you suggest to them that being a belligerent dickweed to a cop is somehow a "right" is laughable.
> One scenario, two different schools of thought.
> A police officer pulls you over for 70 in a 55 even though all the traffic is running 70.
> School A- Decides to get out of his vehicle, puff up his chest, pretend to be a badass and mouths off to the cop.
> ...


You surely have misinterpreted most everything in this thread. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

*


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

lettheairout said:


> You surely have misinterpreted most everything in this thread.
> 
> Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


actually when numerous people start beating their chests and advocating for mouthing off to an officer of the law, I'm spot on. Maybe it's a generational thing...I was taught to respect authority and to not argue with the police.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

H2OMARK said:


> Maybe a correctional officer who's not allowed to carry a gun.


Actually work in cybersecurity...do you need to work for law enforcement to have respect for the police? Some of you remind me of the "hands up don't shoot" crowd- self proclaimed badasses with not a lick of common sense and definitely improper upbringing.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

photofishin said:


> Actually work in cybersecurity...do you need to work for law enforcement to have respect for the police? Some of you remind me of the "hands up don't shoot" crowd- self proclaimed badasses with not a lick of common sense and definitely improper upbringing.


You're my hero......


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

I had no idea when I made this post it would go on this long with nearly 200 replies ..

FYI I passed two FWC boats on a trip yesterday and no stops just friendly waves/acknowledgement. So I guess I am not on the list. 

Maybe keeping to the rules and being respectful solves most of the issues? (I don't think I was Boot Licking? )

Still surprised they came onto my property from the land. Thanks for some informative but mostly entertaining comments

Mullet Head the OP


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

photofishin said:


> No...I've been doing something productive- fishing. That being said, I'm not a cop. The number of idiots in this thread whose egos seem to be bruised if you suggest to them that being a belligerent dickweed to a cop is somehow a "right" is laughable.
> One scenario, two different schools of thought.
> A police officer pulls you over for 70 in a 55 even though all the traffic is running 70.
> School A- Decides to get out of his vehicle, puff up his chest, pretend to be a badass and mouths off to the cop.
> ...












Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

photofishin said:


> No...I've been doing something productive- fishing. That being said, I'm not a cop. The number of idiots in this thread whose egos seem to be bruised if you suggest to them that being a belligerent dickweed to a cop is somehow a "right" is laughable.
> One scenario, two different schools of thought.
> A police officer pulls you over for 70 in a 55 even though all the traffic is running 70.
> School A- Decides to get out of his vehicle, puff up his chest, pretend to be a badass and mouths off to the cop.
> ...


Holy shit, you have some serious comprehension issues.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

MrFish said:


> Holy shit, you have some serious comprehension issues.


says the person who seemingly thinks it's his right to be belligerent to the police.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

photofishin said:


> says the person who seemingly thinks it's his right to be belligerent to the police.


No seriously, you have misunderstood everything in this thread. I'm done arguing with you.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Jimmi2 (Jun 15, 2021)

Interesting discussion, I want to reread all the answers


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Roll Tide


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

It's a well known fact in GA they use DNR to enter property to check for weed grows, They don't need a warrant because they are check-in on "the kings animals". It's a direct violation of our 4th A. I don't grow weed,but those that do still have God given rights.

This past turkey season I pulled into my hunting land right behind a GW. I was told that someone told him we were baiting turkeys. I'm the only one that turkey hunts our 1600 acres. I have way to much respect for a turkey to bait one. I took him to all my food plots, drove him down all my roads, and then politely asked him to get the hell on. 

Fed GW's are so bad in the MS flyway where we duck hunt we have sign language to ask and tell how many ducks we have on the strap. We have pulled by them on the side of the rd up there, and they would have lsound amplifying devices out listening to what was being said In A pit 1/4 mile away. 


Now they fly drones over your holes. I actually had a buddy that shot one that got down in the hole trying to see what was on the strap. He was arrested for destroying federal property. My buddies lawyer had my buddy press charges for "interfering with the persuit of a game animal" and the fed charges were dropped. 

I've also seen them charge guys with "guiding on public land" in AR and ruin people's life. Yeah, they have been breaking the law, but when u live in AR farm country there are only a few ways to make a living, Meth, farming or killing ducks. I'd rather those boys be guiding on public land then cooking Meth. It's public land, if a man wants to pay another man to take him on public land to kill ducks who cares. All saltwater fishing guides fish public water. 99% of Western Outfitters hunt big game on public land, who gives a chit if a AR river rat wants to take a bunch of knee boosters out to the timber and kill a few ducks. 

Rant over I'm off the soap box now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Lot of speculation here on the authority of a Florida Wildlife Officer. Here is the law

Chapter 379 Section 3311 - 2011 Florida Statutes - The Florida Senate (flsenate.gov)


----------



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

FishWalton said:


> Lot of speculation here on the authority of a Florida Wildlife Officer. Here is the law
> 
> Chapter 379 Section 3311 - 2011 Florida Statutes - The Florida Senate (flsenate.gov)


Well all of my speculation has come from experience.

-I have ran up on GW’s I know while hunting Turkeys, and asked what they are doing…one told me the sheriff asked him to find a possible weed grow. Asked me if I knew where it was, of course I said no. Those GA mountain boys can’t stand a rat.

- I have seen Federal GW’s with listening devices and high zoom lenses surveilling pits in AR. 

-I was in a pit when a drone got shot out of the sky.

-read about the Jeff Foiles case. Yeah he was poaching, but their was definitely entrapment involved.

- Read about Bobby Joe Willy at Dave Donaldson WMA. Once again entrapment in my opinion. 

To many law enforcement officers don’t know their own laws. Most tickets are left up the their discretion. Another example: Best friend raked some grass seed out of the truck where he parks to turkey hunt. GW was waiting on him to get back to the truck and wrote him a baiting ticket. GW I had a run in with about baiting during turkey season said as long as it’s out of sight and 200yds away your fine. None of this is speculation it’s experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Shmelton said:


> .... Another example: Best friend raked some grass seed out of the truck where he parks to turkey hunt.....



I'll have to try that one. I always seem to spill a lot of millet grass seed in the back of my truck around dove season.


----------



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

Play'N Hooky Too said:


> I'll have to try that one. I always seem to spill a lot of millet grass seed in the back of my truck around dove season.


White millet is the best. Up here so many State Legislators got busted baiting if ur field is not flagged you are good to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

I once got a ticket from a GW for pulling up to the edge of a sandbar and then backing up and parking 
There were 1/2 dozen trucks with Santa Rosa tags on the sandbar that didn’t get tickets just the 1 truck with an Okaloosa tag and my Okaloosa tagged little Opal that only had 3” ground clearance, we got ticketed for operating a motor vehicle off road. LOL -Judge threw out the tickets thankfully. I later heard the GW had tried to stop an old boy who almost ran him over at Deaton Bridge. The motorcycle rider cut though the fire lanes and went back to Holt. GW thought he was going to catch him by driving around the highway and coming back down the fire lane. He was trying to hide in the brush when he realized we could see him and walked out and over to write me a ticket before walking out on to the sandbar to write the Okaloosa tagged truck the same ticket


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

My favorite is when we are gator hunting and come in at 3am... only trailer at the boat ramp. Walking back to the truck, and FWC pops out of the bushes with no announcement except "don't move", and a light in my eye... I realize it's a FWC officer and I express with as little attitude as possible that he's lucky he didn't get shot, and he could have just as easily pulled his truck down to stop us. I told him there's already plenty of meth heads at oyster pile ramp in Bagdad, and for my safety and his, please don't do that stupid shit again. 

He was nice, and understanding, but some of these guys get so wrapped up trying to get the jump on people, they unnecessarily put everyone in a more dangerous situation. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

John B. said:


> My favorite is when we are gator hunting and come in at 3am... only trailer at the boat ramp. Walking back to the truck, and FWC pops out of the bushes with no announcement except "don't move", and a light in my eye... I realize it's a FWC officer and I express with as little attitude as possible that he's lucky he didn't get shot, and he could have just as easily pulled his truck down to stop us. I told him there's already plenty of meth heads at oyster pile ramp in Bagdad, and for my safety and his, please don't do that stupid shit again.
> 
> He was nice, and understanding, but some of these guys get so wrapped up trying to get the jump on people, they unnecessarily put everyone in a more dangerous situation.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


Been there a couple of times can’t figure out why they think scaring the everloveing sh... out of someone is a good idea I know sometimes they need to be a little sneaky but that’s just wanting to get cussed out


----------



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

Back in my younger outlaw days(10-20yrs ago). I had some good run ins. Some are down right hilarious, some are down right scary. To summerize my favorite, a GW pulled up to my house one day, and asked me to quit shining deer near where I lived, because he was tired of getting out of bed at 2am to do an investigation. I politely said "I don't know what you are talking about, but I know who's doing it. I'll make sure you don't have to get out of bed anymore.". Never heard from him again. He'll he knew my name and I didn't even know him from Adam.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

We need an official "FWC Gone Crazy" thread. These stories are pretty funny.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

John B. said:


> My favorite is when we are gator hunting and come in at 3am... only trailer at the boat ramp. Walking back to the truck, and FWC pops out of the bushes with no announcement except "don't move", and a light in my eye... I realize it's a FWC officer and I express with as little attitude as possible that he's lucky he didn't get shot, and he could have just as easily pulled his truck down to stop us. I told him there's already plenty of meth heads at oyster pile ramp in Bagdad, and for my safety and his, please don't do that stupid shit again.
> 
> He was nice, and understanding, but some of these guys get so wrapped up trying to get the jump on people, they unnecessarily put everyone in a more dangerous situation.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


Same thing, but instead of a light he came creeping out of the bushes with night vision, we were hunting within sight of the ramp and he’d been watching. We had all our ducks in a row, but it was the last time I bothered getting tags. Also got the 3rd degree about gator hunting at the Tom Thumb on the way one night, it’s ridiculous.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Boat-Dude said:


> We need an official "FWC Gone Crazy" thread. These stories are pretty funny.





Boat-Dude said:


> We need an official "FWC Gone Crazy" thread. These stories are pretty funny.





John B. said:


> My favorite is when we are gator hunting and come in at 3am... only trailer at the boat ramp. Walking back to the truck, and FWC pops out of the bushes with no announcement except "don't move", and a light in my eye... I realize it's a FWC officer and I express with as little attitude as possible that he's lucky he didn't get shot, and he could have just as easily pulled his truck down to stop us. I told him there's already plenty of meth heads at oyster pile ramp in Bagdad, and for my safety and his, please don't do that stupid shit again.
> 
> He was nice, and understanding, but some of these guys get so wrapped up trying to get the jump on people, they unnecessarily put everyone in a more dangerous situation.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk





Boat-Dude said:


> We need an official "FWC Gone Crazy" thread. These stories are pretty funny.


I got a good one for you then me and the brother in law riding around their farm one night enjoying copious amounts of adult beverages around 1600 to 1800 acres one block all private property no public access behind locked gates get out to piss and guess who has been following behind us with no lights on I’m talking was ten foot behind the truck when we got out scared the shit out of me when the lights turned on but he was just a smart ass when he realized who the brother in law was he got a better attitude as his supervisor and his dad have been friends since they kids


----------



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

My wife’s cousin shot a short gator when he was about 16. Not knowing any better he posted it all over social media. He didn’t bother reading the laws about length he just thought he could shoot a gator when he had the chance. Well anyway his father is looking out the window of his house, and sees 8 different FWC officers behind their trucks in his drive way with there guns drawn and at his son who was unarmed and laying on the ground face 1st. The father runs out the door raising hell about what was going on. He proceeds to tell to get the frick off his property, and their ain’t no GD reason to draw down on an unarmed minor for a misdemeanor. Being born and raised in Jville he called the Sheriff who was a drinking buddy, and had the FWC run off. They came back with a warrant, and took all his wild game meat, guns. boat, mounts, etc. They were given back in a few days when his buddy that is a judge in the county caught wind of the situation.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

So isn't it time for the fishing with dynamite stories?


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I was minding my own business, not hunting or fishing. A GW pulled up at my house and for no reason kicked me in the balls. OH YEAH, then he searched all my vehicles. OH YEAH, then he searched my house. OH YEAH, then he cooked a steak he found in the freezer and so on…….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Shmelton said:


> Well all of my speculation has come from experience.
> 
> -I have ran up on GW’s I know while hunting Turkeys, and asked what they are doing…one told me the sheriff asked him to find a possible weed grow. Asked me if I knew where it was, of course I said no. Those GA mountain boys can’t stand a rat.
> 
> ...


I grew up hunting the Dave Donaldson Black River WMA with Bobby Joe.
We got checked by Federal Game Wardens just about every year.
In the 1970's and early 1980's that place was a lot of fun to hunt. Not any more. It's over run with wanna be duck hunters from out of state.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

My story is mild. We were fishing at Ft Pickens pier and FWC came down. He was obviously new (young). He started to ask everyone for their licences. I was one of the first ones he spoke with (yeah me). I had the pleasure of explaining to him that on the pier we do not need a fishing licence. On shore or on a boat yes, but not on Ft Pickens pier. I was very soft spoken as to not embarrass him further and asked him to go check with his supervisor before he continued down the pier. He actually did it, when he came back to check everyone coolers he was really nice the rest of the encounter. I think he was grateful that I was not an ass and humiliate him for not knowing a very basic rule.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

LY-zer said:


> My story is mild. We were fishing at Ft Pickens pier and FWC came down. He was obviously new (young). He started to ask everyone for their licences. I was one of the first ones he spoke with (yeah me). I had the pleasure of explaining to him that on the pier we do not need a fishing licence. On shore or on a boat yes, but not on Ft Pickens pier. I was very soft spoken as to not embarrass him further and asked him to go check with his supervisor before he continued down the pier. He actually did it, when he came back to check everyone coolers he was really nice the rest of the encounter. I think he was grateful that I was not an ass and humiliate him for not knowing a very basic rule.


You saved him then he would found the GUY you know the one that would have had a field day on him all the piers have the at least one. Some alot guy just looking for confrontation are use to any ways


----------



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

Boardfeet said:


> I grew up hunting the Dave Donaldson Black River WMA with Bobby Joe.
> We got checked by Federal Game Wardens just about every year.
> In the 1970's and early 1980's that place was a lot of fun to hunt. Not any more. It's over run with wanna be duck hunters from out of state.


He was a hell of a caller. I got to hunt “his hole” a few times. What the feds did to him is really a shame. They knew he was just trying to make a living…if he’d never hunted with the RNT boys he’d never got in trouble. 

I hunted Mill Lake area for yrs, beat the shit out of birds when the water was right. It got to the point if my group said they were hunting the Red Line I’d stay in bed. I wasn’t fighting dumbasses for a hole every am. Got a shotgun pointed at me one to many times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Damn. I’ve been hunting and fishing at least 40 days a year for the last 53 years from San Diego to the Florida Keys all across this country and never had a problem with a Wild Life Officer. For some of y’all it sounds like it’s been an ordeal to try and enjoy the outdoors. Hardly worth the effort to get out there it’s so oppressive sounds like.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

markw4321 said:


> Damn. I’ve been hunting and fishing at least 40 days a year for the last 53 years from San Diego to the Florida Keys all across this country and never had a problem with a Wild Life Officer. For some of y’all it sounds like it’s been an ordeal to try and enjoy the outdoors. Hardly worth the effort to get out there it’s so oppressive sounds like.


Meh, I've had issues with Alabama. Coming onto the property and surrounding it looking for a baited field. They had a fit when I shot at some birds before they had checked my license and plug. Told them I knew I was legal, so I was going to keep on keeping on. Last I checked, they weren't above the law and the law says you can't harass a sportsman in legal pursuit of game. I've had zero issues with FWC. They've actually kidded around and cut up the times I've been stopped.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

markw4321 said:


> Damn. I’ve been hunting and fishing at least 40 days a year for the last 53 years from San Diego to the Florida Keys all across this country and never had a problem with a Wild Life Officer. For some of y’all it sounds like it’s been an ordeal to try and enjoy the outdoors. Hardly worth the effort to get out there it’s so oppressive sounds like.


One problem 50+ years ago and one in 79 when the GW said he could see where the date on the license looked like 8/24 but it was a 7 not an 8
Gave me a ticket but wrote it up so I only had to show a current license to the Judge


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Reading some of y'all testimonials it reminds of the old Mae West quip to one of her associates who exclaims "Mae, you gotta help me I been _framed_!!" To which she replies "Yeah, well it looks like they got the right picture..."


----------



## polhlor (May 8, 2014)

markw4321 said:


> Damn. I’ve been hunting and fishing at least 40 days a year for the last 53 years from San Diego to the Florida Keys all across this country and never had a problem with a Wild Life Officer. For some of y’all it sounds like it’s been an ordeal to try and enjoy the outdoors. Hardly worth the effort to get out there it’s so oppressive sounds like.


I agree; kinda the same story here. Wonder if it has something to do with "Attitude"?
.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Only met one GW with an attitude but I think it was because the old boy he was hunting tried to run him down with a motorcycle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Warrant or invite only. Otherwise, it won't end good for us. That's all I'm saying about that. My home is my castle.


----------

